# Deleting Existing Project List in Visual Basic 6



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Hi,

Anybody know how to delete the Recent project list in Visual Basic? (This is when you first open the program, click on the Recent Project tab and see the list. Sorry if this is a dumb question (just started learning the program) I had a Word file that opened great (and still does in Word). I copied it to the Visual Basic Shortcut icon on my desktop because I wanted to see how the document I created in Word was organized, but it says that the file might be corrupted (even though it opens and prints fine in Word.) So obviously I know I can't just move or copy from a program to Visual Basic going from shortcut to shortcut. So how could I view a document in VB from another program to see how it's organized?

Jack


----------



## bryan986 (Aug 10, 2000)

I'm pretty sure most programs and files have protection against people looking at their code. You probably would need the actual source code to look at it. I dont quite understand how you are trying to open the word file in VB but if there is a way to look at the innerworkings I would like to know.


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

VB recent files are in the registry at this location:
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Visual Basic\6.0\RecentFiles]

Go to start | run | regedit and click once on my computer. Now click on file | export and save registry to a backup folder. Navigate to key above and click in right pane then right-click value that you want to delete.

To open up exe's you need a hex editor and you'd be viewing binary code 

>She

The web is saturated with source code - just go to any search engine.


----------



## bryan986 (Aug 10, 2000)

Never thought of using a hex editor.


----------



## Hatchman (May 2, 2001)

Bryan!


----------

